#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Onderscheid jezelf van de massa met KNG. I am KNG,  I am loud!

## admin

Nieuwe range trendy hoofdtelefoons verkrijgbaar.

Onderscheid jezelf van de massa met KNG. I am KNG,  I am loud!
Wil je onderscheiden van de massa, een eigen identiteit aannemen en dit uitstralen naar de rest?

KNG legt de nadruk op expressieve waarden zoals kleur, design en pakkende teksten.
Het assortiment: KNG gaat van start met een bescheiden, maar complete lijn van hoofdtelefoons. Later zal het assortiment uitgebreid worden met andere producten die passen binnen de expressieve filosofie van KNG. Met pakkende namen voor de eerste modellen Oozy, Aeronaut, Bulldozr, Droid, Stylo, Rooki, Razor, Brainwash, Pinky Lady en Cyclone, maakt KNG direct een duidelijk statement.

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/m-160-kng.aspx

----------

